# Frontyardfright's tombstone



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Last night i finished up my 1st tombstone of the year. It was completely free, i just used some of the scraps i had laying around the garage!  Anyways, here are a few pictures of it. I plan on making a how-to for my website also. Tell me what you think!
(Click on the pic to inlarge)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks mighty fine to me!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks great! I still need to make a tombstone this year.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

That's very cool. I'm going to attempt my very first tombstone this weekend.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sweet FYF! I'm reallying digging the tombstone.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job, like the dimples in the foam.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looking good FYF.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Good stone...I actually giggled about the name...

I like the skull engraving.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Great job! Looks good.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

thank you all so much for the comments! they mean a lot


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent work frontyard! I really like the engraving


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice job FYF


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Anna Rexic... teehee! 
Very nice!!!!


----------

